
An Actual Millennial Shares Her Perspective on the Evolution of Advertising - batbkw
https://bkwpartners.com/an-actual-millennial-shares-her-perspective-on-the-evolution-of-advertising/
======
Cypher
Empty page, trying to load some external JS. Now adays its all native ads and
seeing to followers.

~~~
_rpd
I had to open it in an incognito tab to read it. This seems to be the core
message ...

> entertainment advertising is less about your brand and more about a feeling.
> Don’t describe what your product does, show us how it makes you feel. Don’t
> tell us about your brand’s core mission, align it with social movements that
> reflect it

